# Georgia-temp fosters needed in Georgia for 2 wks.!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Temp Fosters needed in Georgia-These Dogs have a Rescue 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Peppertree said they would take Cherry, Jack, Ava and Zsa Zsa. Gail got Cherry out this past weekend, need to get Jack, Ava and Zsa zsa out next. I am going to ask Renee about Jack, need some temp foster or boarding for Zsa Zsa and Ava.Suzanne has them on hold so they are not on PF right now. Trying to make the urgency factor look better. 
Please contact Kathi at: [email protected] if you can help and also Suzanne at Chatooga
[email protected] 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=12878492
Jack 09-0085 is a beautiful fluffy medium sized dog. He has a wonderful temperament and would make a wonderful family pet. He was so happy to be out of his cage we couldn't get a very good picture of him. He just wanted to get in someone's lap.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=12909073
Ava and Zsa Zsa 09-0108 are beautiful sisters. They are large already and are only partially grown. Probably 9 months old. They may be Pyrenees / Shepherd mixes? Very friendly and just want to be loved so bad! One of them has a touch of some kind of skin condition - very minor though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The links didnt work for me. But it might be my computer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just looked*

i just went to Chatooga's site and cannot find Jack, ZZa, aaz, and Ava.
Will ask Kathi,
Anyway, look at Goldie and Romeo there.
They are trying to "work" with a trainer with these two and they are afraid of people.
Do you know any rescue that could help them, or foster if we can find a rescue?
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12896264
Goldie 09-0092 

Cocker Spaniel, Golden Retriever [Mix]
Small Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 09-0092 
Chattooga County Animal Control, Summerville, GA 
Goldie was turned in by her owner. She came in with Romeo. Both dogs are afraid of people and they growl, but they are acting much better since they have been put in a kennel together. Goldie looks like a miniature golden retriever. She's beautiful............UPDATE.......she ate a bite of cat food from my hand today! I think she can come around. Animals at this facility are subject to euthanasia after a 5 day holding period. PLEASE call the shelter at 706-857-0679 ASAP if you are interested in adoption or rescue. 

Chattooga County Animal Control 
Summerville, GA 
706.857.0679 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12878336

Romeo 09-0091 

Jack Russell Terrier
Small Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 09-0091 
Chattooga County Animal Control, Summerville, GA 
Click on thumbnail
to enlarge

Romeo's owner said they were moving and weren't taking their dogs with them. Romeo is very, very scared and growls at us right now. We will work with him and see how he does. He wasn't used to being with anyone except the female owner...UPDATE: He doesn't growl anymore and we can go in the cage with him without a problem. I think he will come around................ Animals at this facility are subject to euthanasia after a 5 day holding period. PLEASE call the shelter at 706-857-0679 ASAP if you are interested in adoption or rescue.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, Romeo is a cutie! As a former JRT owner, I love the breed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Need Fosters for 2 wks. for Jack, Za,Za and ava*

Need Fosters for 2 wks. for Jack, Za,Za and Ava


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are the dogs needing a foster for 2 wks.*

Here are the dogs needing a foster for 2 wks.
Peppertree Rescue in New York is saving all three and will pay for vetting and there will be a vol. transport worked out, but they cannot pay for boarding so we are looking for a foster or two fosters just for two weeks.
Please email Kathi if you think you can help!! 
[email protected]



http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12909073
Ava and Zsa Zsa 09-0108 are beautiful sisters. They are large already and are only partially grown. Probably 9 months old. They may be Pyrenees / Shepherd mixes? Very friendly and just want to be loved so bad! One of them has a touch of some kind of skin condition - very minor though.

Ava and Zsa Zsa are sisters of course!! They stay right together, no matter what! Ava is the one on the left. She's a little big bigger than Zsa Zsa. They are both very friendly and run right up to be petted. Animals at this facility are subject to euthanasia after a 5 day holding period. PLEASE call the shelter at 706-857-0679 ASAP if you are interested in adoption or rescue.
*
HERE IS JACK!!*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12878492
*Jack 09-0085 is a beautiful fluffy medium sized dog. He has a wonderful temperament and would make a wonderful family pet. He was so happy to be out of his cage we couldn't get a very good picture of him. He just wanted to get in someone's lap.
Jack is a sweet young boy. He stands back for the more lively Petey to get attention first. Jack has very pretty longer black hair with the brown color on his legs and under his chin. He's very pretty and very affectionate.......... Animals at this facility are subject to euthanasia after a 5 day holding period. PLEASE call the shelter at 706-857-0679 ASAP if you are interested in adoption or rescue. *


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Still looking for help for these 3. Only 2 weeks foster and they can be on their way to a NEW life. 
email me if you can help or know someone who can.
Thanks Kathi ([email protected])


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Update:

Jack has a rescue and a foster-Lucky Boy!!!

Goldie, Ava, and Zsa, Zsa, have two rescues in New York that are willing to give them rescue.

We are collecting right now to cover boarding for Goldie, Ava, and Zsa, Zsa.
It will probably costs about $210 to board them for a week-we are praying a foster opens up on Feb. 21st and then they can stay w/the foster until transport on Feb. 28th.

The rescues cover all of the vetting and the transport is volunteer, from Summerville, Georgia to around Albany, New York, but they do not and can't cover boarding. I think we have three people donating which include me, so I think we'll have enough money for seven days.
*
HERE IS GOLDIE:*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12896264

Goldie 09-0092 - Lost/Found 

Cocker Spaniel, Golden Retriever [Mix]
Small Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 09-0092 
Chattooga County Animal Control, Summerville, GA 

Lost/Found Pet Notes Click on thumbnail
to enlarge

Goldie 09-0092
Chattooga County Animal Control 
Summerville, GA 
706.857.0679 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Goldie 09-0092 PFId#12896264 Id#09-0092

Goldie was turned in by her owner. She came in with Romeo. Both dogs are afraid of people and they growl, but they are acting much better since they have been put in a kennel together. Goldie looks like a miniature golden retriever. She's beautiful............UPDATE.......she ate a bite of cat food from my hand today! I think she can come around. Animals at this facility are subject to euthanasia after a 5 day holding period. PLEASE call the shelter at 706-857-0679 ASAP if you are interested in adoption or rescue. 
*






AVA AND ZSA, ZSA, ARE PROB. GREAT PYR/SHEP SISTERS AND ARE PICTURED IN MY ORIGINAL POST ABOVE.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldie*

Goldie

We have been unsuccessful finding this litle Sweetie a foster.
Suzanne and Felecia at Chatooga Shelter are working with her
in the office of the shelter.

We are trying to get PilotsNPaws to fly Goldie to Dawn's Canine Rescue in New York on Feb. 28th.

Everyone please say prayers and cross ALL PAWS FOR GOLDIE!
The dog she came in with was adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beaushel*

Beaushel:

Can you see the pictures now?
If not, email me and I will email to you.
[email protected]

Ava and Zsa, Zsa, are Golden Ret./Pyrenees mixes and they are going to a rescue in NY, not sure if it's Peppertree or Dawns Canine Rescue.

Jack is adorable and is going to one of these

*FANTASTIC NEWS FOR GOLDIE, GOLD. RET./COCKER MIX!!!!

A wonderful man named Jon who is retired and flys (volunteer) with PilotsNPaws is flying Goldie and six other dogs from GA to New York to their rescues and fosters today!!!! We hope Goldie made it on the plane-he was trying to squeeze her on.
Jon is surely an angel!!!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldie*

*goldie has landed in new york!*
:d
i am so excited.

*jack, ava, and zsa, zsa, are going to be going on a ground transport and kathi tufts has it posted on here.
Please, please, help if you can!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldie is with her rescue in New York*

This is from Lady at rescue in New York that sweet, sweet, abused, Goldie went to.
Please pray that Goldie can live a wonderful life:

Goldie came in ready to jump out of her skin, but has since calmed down and has not screamed in hours now.
The approach has to be her idea, or she shrieks...
she has been badly abused, but has actually started to play with one of the pups here, so I know she has it in her to be playful and you can tell she wants to be loved........
she just does not seem to be able to trust people to approach her, whether it is with a sweet voice or a silent approach.......
I can see her torment..you can tell by the way she holds herself even.
But, as I said, she is already better than when she came and we are using the herbal calmers in her food, so that can help relieve her terror so we can begin healing.

such a sweet face.............how sad people do these things........

anyway, I wanted to update........
she is soft and cute, and I know wants to be a good dog, she just was beaten so badly she can not relate to kindness.

It will be fine..............just a long road ahead of her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Makes your heart break. I think I met the woman from Peppertree. If so, she was very nice. I would love to work with a dog like this. I was so happy when Bailey became my best friend, but he was never abused. Just afraid of so much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

Goldie is with Dawn's Canine Rescue in Falconer, NY.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NY521.html
Dawn seems to have experience with dogs like Goldie.
Goldie is going to a foster today that says she wants to foster to adopt.
Please say big prayers for Goldie.

I think Goldie is just precious and gorgeous!!

More from Dawn about Goldie:
just got off the phone with the foster, meeting her later today.
She will also use the homeopathic remedies to aid Goldie in her emotional healing.
Goldie has been beat, and probably with a hand or something in the hand for her to fear approach so much. It appalls me..........
She is following me from room to room, so that's a good indicator she wants the attention, just fears it.
She has no idea where to go to the bathroom, so she was not a house dog.

She will stop and pee at your feet, even.
There is work to be done, and I told the foster I would assist in anyway possible too.
She wants to have a human companion, she just has no idea how to make that happen.

It is simply beyond words the fear she carries within.


Fiona - #27754 
(When calling about a dog, refer to the dog by its ledger number, not its name!!) 

Age: 1.5 years 
Breed: Lab mix 
Gender: Female 
Impound date: 2/15 
Ledger number: 27754



Why Choose Me? 

Fiona is such a pretty girl - she's got chocolate coloring like a lab, but a wavy, fluffy coat like a retriever. And she's got a heart of gold too! She's full of affection and cuddles; don't let the sad face in these pictures fool you - she is one happy dog. She's a little scared about being here, but trying to be brave. Getting some lovin' from pound volunteers perks her right up.

IE!


----------

